# Invert-safe dewormer



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Can I safely treat snails and shrimp with PraziPro? If not, what should I use instead?


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

use panacur, aka fenbendazole.

Look up instructions on usage, however I think it's 100 mg per 10 gallons. I sell single gram packets (enough to treat 100 gallons) for 3 dollars shipped. Or you can find 3 gram packages for around 7 dollars elsewhere.

Some people report problems with using panacur in a tank with nerite snails, but it doesn't effect shrimp, other snails or fish. It kills hydra, planaria, and other parasites, intestinal or external.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds great - I was going to order it from an online fish store when I ordered other stuff, but since it's not a fish product, your deal sounds pretty good.

I do have nerites, though. What are their chances? I just bought a new zebra nerite, too...


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

I'd say to remove them just to be safe. Mine didn't have a problem, but I know for a fact that other people have had them die.

But this medicine is safe for crystal red shrimp, which are some of the most sensitive of invertebrates, so any shrimp are fine.

If you have another tank to keep your nerites in during treatment, I recommend quarantining them for 2 weeks while you treat your other tank. 

Dose the 100 mg per 10 gallons, then do a normal water change 24-48 hours later. For hydra and planaria, you will not need to dose again after this, but if you are treating for camallanus worms or any other worm with a larval stage, you may want to re-dose a week later.

If you _DO_ have camallanus worms, I recommend using levamisole, which I also sell. It's a bit more heavy duty, but it gets the job done. Also safe (to a point) for most invertebrates.


Let me know via PM which one and how much of each you want.

Keep in mind, both medications may kill sensitive species of invertebrates, but both have been used successfully to treat parasite issues, while at the same time preserving the life of invertebrates. Basically, use at your own risk!
-- Liam


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

FWIW, I've used liquid fenbendazole at 50 mg per 10 gallons and it killed planaria and hydra, and also wiped out about 12 nerites within 48 hours at that dose. However, no shrimp were lost (Amano, Green, CRS and RSC). Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Liam, do you mind if I tell people that you sell levamisole at simplydiscus? It is a scarce Med to get a hold of.


----------



## jetajockey (Aug 23, 2010)

I used fenbendazole in a fry tank to kill hydra and the fish, shrimp and pest snails all survived. 

A question about fenbendazole, does it work against gill flukes? I have some prazipro as well but was just curious, since fenbendazole is much easier to get ahold of.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

rickztahone said:


> Liam, do you mind if I tell people that you sell levamisole at simplydiscus? It is a scarce Med to get a hold of.


Sure thing, just have them shoot me a PM


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

I had to use levamisole a year ago, when a friend gave me a fish and later discovered that the tank he'd come from had camallanus worms - they'd been there for several months, just dormant. They're rare enough that I'm not too worried about them having popped in during the past year. She had to get hers from a vet prescription. All the snails I had at the time survived, and I didn't have any shrimp yet.

I have a quarantine tank, but I really want to treat EVERYTHING I have at one go. Does anyone know of a nerite-safe wormer? If not, I'll survive the disappointment.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Is it camallanus worms you have now? If so I'd say the industry standard for treatment is pretty rigorous, it's a dosage of levamisole, then a 24 hour blackout (light destroys levamisole), a large water change, making sure to vacuum the substrate VERY WELL (levamisole does NOT kill camallanus, it merely paralyzes them). If you treat without vacuuming, you will get worms almost immediately afterwards.

If any of your fish are suffering from deficiencies right now from the camallanus blocking them up, the fish may not survive treatment. Invertebrates, while unable to die from camallanus, will continue to host the inactive parasite. If you read around, levamisole is toted as the only invertebrate safe treatment for camallanus worms, but I've also read that fenbendazole works, and actually KILLS the worms, instead of merely paralyzing them.

I haven't seen any dosage suggestions on killing camallanus with fenbendazole, so it would be a shot in the dark.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

No, the camallanus worms were eradicated a year ago.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

ahh, good! If you were wanting a 1 gram packet, just pm me with your address and email address


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 23, 2010)

Will do.

If I can get confirmation on a nerite-safe wormer, that would be great. Thanks for all the help, folks!


----------

